
Is your iOS app piling on weight? Blame Xcode 8.3 - rbanffy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/31/xcode_binary_bloat_could_be_bug_or_feature/
======
LeoNatan25
Previously discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13991851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13991851)

